# Perdue jokes about suspending Congressional elections for two years



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Speaking to a Cary Rotary Club today, N.C. Gov. Bev Perdue suggested suspending Congressional elections for two years so that Congress can focus on economic recovery and not the next election.
"I think we ought to suspend, perhaps, elections for Congress for two years and just tell them we won't hold it against them, whatever decisions they make, to just let them help this country recover. I really hope that someone can agree with me on that," Perdue said. "You want people who don't worry about the next election."
The comment -- which came during a discussion of the economy -- perked more than a few ears. It's unclear whether Perdue, a Democrat, is serious -- but her tone was level and she asked others to support her on the idea. (Read her full remarks below.)

Read more: Perdue jokes about suspending Congressional elections for two years | newsobserver.com projects
​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

That's because she knows that the Republicans are taking back the House of Representatives in 2012, and one-party rule (President, both houses of Congress) won't seem so wonderful to her when it's no longer the Democrats running the show.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, let's just suspend habeas corpus and every other part of the constitution while we're at it. What a dingbat.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, I feel better knowing she's looking out for us!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

a demo-rat's wet dream.

throw out the Constitution 

what did bill clinton say ? "it's only a damn piece of paper"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> a demo-rat's wet dream.
> 
> throw out the Constitution
> 
> what did bill clinton say ? "it's only a damn piece of paper"


For the sake of accuracy, that quote was actually widely attributed to Bush 43 during a GOP congressional White House conference over the 2005 Patriot act renewal, but was later debunked as being inaccurate/fabricated.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yeah, let's just suspend habeas corpus and every other part of the constitution while we're at it. What a dingbat.


That's already happened in certain cases, the PATRIOT Act started it off.


----------

